# What does 'Demo' mean?



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I happened to be in a Staples store yesterday and saw displays of Kindles and Nook products.  I've pre-ordered a Kindle Touch and so I went over to look at the Nook Simple Touch, thinking the screens would be similar.

The Nooks were completely blocked...wouldn't let me turn pages, change text sizes, bring up a menu, get into a book, etc.  I went to the tech desk and asked about it.  The tech guy thought it was pretty stupid too but he doesn't control those decisions.  I said that it really wasn't a demo but a 'look but don't touch' display.  Pretty ironic for a product called a 'Touch'.  

Oh, well, I guess I'll have to wait for the Kindle release to sample a touch screen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you go into a B&N they have units you can actually use.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you go into a B&N they have units you can actually use.


Thanks, Ann. I think I'll try that. I just want to see how responsive the touch screen is. Of course, I'm assuming that the Simple Touch screen is comparable to what the Kindle Touch will be. Just want to get a feel for it and see if any fingerprints would be prominent. I've heard they don't show that much.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> Thanks, Ann. I think I'll try that. I just want to see how responsive the touch screen is. Of course, I'm assuming that the Simple Touch screen is comparable to what the Kindle Touch will be. Just want to get a feel for it and see if any fingerprints would be prominent. I've heard they don't show that much.


I found it extremely responsive. And it was nearly impossible to see fingerprints. I'd assume the Kindle Touch will be similar.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> I happened to be in a Staples store yesterday and saw displays of Kindles and Nook products. I've pre-ordered a Kindle Touch and so I went over to look at the Nook Simple Touch, thinking the screens would be similar.
> 
> The Nooks were completely blocked...wouldn't let me turn pages, change text sizes, bring up a menu, get into a book, etc. I went to the tech desk and asked about it. The tech guy thought it was pretty stupid too but he doesn't control those decisions. I said that it really wasn't a demo but a 'look but don't touch' display. Pretty ironic for a product called a 'Touch'.
> 
> Oh, well, I guess I'll have to wait for the Kindle release to sample a touch screen.


They're the same way at Best Buy and Walmart. I think the only place you can actually use on is at B&N. And yeah, it's kinda dumb, I didn't like it when Kindle demo units were that way either.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

That's the dilemma manufacturers face when they can't depend on knowledgeable, attentive sales staff.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Jan Strnad said:


> That's the dilemma manufacturers face when they can't depend on knowledgeable, attentive sales staff.


And customers. I've seen enough jacked up Sony readers to understand why the manufacturers do it.


----------

